# Greater Kansas City Cellarmaster's Wine Classic



## salcoco (Aug 7, 2020)

The 22nd Annual Wine Classic Competition normally scheduled for jauary 2012 has been potstponed to January 2022 due to the COVID Virus.

This should give all of us another year to age our wines for the competition


----------

